# radio antigua 125 ó 220v



## Odisea123 (Feb 7, 2012)

Estimados amigos:
Tenía la ilusión de comprarme una radio antigua de válvulas y lo he conseguido, pero antes de enchufarla a la corriente quisiera pediros ayuda porque no sé si podrá ir directamente a 220 v o 125 v.
Ni siquiera sé si funciona, así que prefiero preguntar antes de probar.
Haré unas fotografías dentro de unas horas ya que no dispongo de cámara fotográfica. La culpa es de mi novia que se la llevó; pero os digo que la primera válvula que supongo es rectificadora es una 35Z25 y no hay ningún transformador grande. Sólo uno muy pequeñito.
Luego también deciros que hay un papel pegado que pone las referencias de las válvulas y está firmado en 1993, lo que me dio la idea de que o bien esa radio fue adaptada a la nueva corriente o fue reparada, resultando que precisa de un transformador 220-125. No lo sé.
Os paso las válvulas que tiene y más tarde aportaré unas fotografías.

-Válvulas que contiene:

35Z25
50L6
12SQ7
12SK7
12SA7

Y un pequeño transformador que acaba en los cables del altavoz y que pone 133-24.
Si pudiéseis darme alguna información sobre estas válvulas y el transformador...


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2012)

Odisea123 dijo:


> -Válvulas que contiene:
> 35Z25
> 50L6
> 12SQ7
> ...


Es una radio americana.  Todos los filamentos están en serie y suman aprox la tensión de red (35+50+12+12+12 = 121).

Se hacían dos tipos de adaptaciones. Una era un autotransformador (recomendada) y la otra era una resistencia en serie de ~50W que se acomodaba dentro del gabinete y calentaba como la PM.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2012)

Te falta la opción del cable resistencia , parecido exteriormente al cable de plancha que reemplazaba a esa resistencia


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te falta la opción del cable resistencia , parecido exteriormente al cable de plancha que reemplazaba a esa resistencia


 No lo conocía.  Y que buena la idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> No lo conocía. Y que buena la idea.


 
Era un cable resistivo de equis Ohms por metro , *de idénticas características exteriores* al de plancha convencional , o sea forrados en goma y protegidos por hilos de algodón y luego el envainado tejido.

El problema era que cada vez que se rompía la ficha , sin saber , le cortaban un poquito de cable para re-armarla prolija , una y otra y otra vez hasta que  




Odisea123 dijo:


> . . .  pero antes de enchufarla a la corriente quisiera pediros ayuda porque no sé si podrá ir directamente a 220 v o 125 v.
> Ni siquiera sé si funciona, así que prefiero preguntar antes de probar.
> .


 

Primeramente medí si el cable de alimentación tiene algún valor de resistencia ohmica.

Medí ambos conductores por separado 

saludos !


----------



## mcrven (Feb 7, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es una radio americana.  Todos los filamentos están en serie y suman aprox la tensión de red (35+50+12+12+12 = 121).
> 
> Se hacían dos tipos de adaptaciones. Una era un autotransformador (recomendada) y la otra era una resistencia en serie de ~50W que se acomodaba dentro del gabinete y calentaba como la PM.



De acuerdo con lo de radio americana. Aunque, por la fecha, podría ser de los modelos producidos en Japón.

En este caso las radios se construían sin ningún tipo de transformador por el costo y, en este caso específico, tampoco les ponían resistencia limitadora (La tensión nominal de línea para esa época estaba fijada a 117,5 VAC @ 60 Hz).

Odisea123, te sugiero bajes de internet los datasheet de las válvulas y sigas el cicuito de los filamentos hasta el cable de línea y el interruptor y verifiques que el cable, interruptor y cada uno de los filamentos tiene continuidad usando el polímetro.

Si todo se ve bien trata de conectar la radio a través de una lámpara de 100W en serie con la línea. Ésta debería encender unos segundos al pasar el interruptor e irse apagando o reduciendo brillo a medida que la radio vaya calentando.

El transformador que ves allí es el de salida de audio, iría conectado a la 50L6 y al altavoz como ya mencionaste.

Es posible que encuentres esquemas de radios muy parecidos en Internet.

*DOSMETROS* dijo:                     

 
Te falta la opción del cable resistencia , parecido exteriormente al cable de plancha que reemplazaba a esa resistencia 
​
Dosme... Durante unos 20 años estuve reparando radios de ese tipo. Jamás vi cables resistivos en ellas. Era más común encontrarse con Rs limitadoras como mencionó Eduardo.

Saludos a todos y éxito con el equipo chaval:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Dosme... Durante unos 20 años estuve reparando radios de ese tipo. Jamás vi cables resistivos en ellas. Era más común encontrarse con Rs limitadoras como mencionó Eduardo.


 
Es como las brujas que no existen . . . 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27927179@N05/2608370777/

http://yoreparo.com/foros/general/desafio-material-electronico-viejo-t120588.html

http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=14128

http://penavarro.blogspot.com/2010/12/siguiendo-con-las-emerson-540.html



Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 7, 2012)

si existe el cable , asi queme una, pense que era cable de plancha fui compre nuevo, y lo coloque en la radio...pues que se quemo
no sabia que paso hasta que se me ocurrio mirar el cable identico al de plancha, pero tenia un cable espiralado dentro, cuando lo medi con el tester daba unos cuantos ohms
en esa epoca era muy chiquito jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

es como los alambre que van del destribuido a la bujia son de alambre y tienen su buena resistencia con un buen aislante si existe el cable resitio... estoy con DOSMETROS en esta...

la radio es de 110Vzc/60Hz las valvulas la venden y tienen los filamentos como dijeron arriba todos en serie... un consejo no uses un foco usa un transformador de 220/110


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> De acuerdo con lo de radio americana. Aunque, por la fecha, podría ser de los modelos producidos en Japón.
> ......


Si, por supuesto.  Lo de `americana´ o `europea` venía por el tipo de válvulas usadas.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es como las brujas que no existen . . .
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27927179@N05/2608370777/
> 
> Saludos !





> *RCA Victor 5-R-4 Vik*
> 
> Radio receptor A.M. de sobremesa, modelo 5-R-4 Vik, fabricado por Corporación de Radio de Chile S.A. Santiago (C.R.C.)
> Funciona con cinco válvulas: 50C5; 35W4; 12AV6; 12BA6; y 12BE6. Su circuito electrónico funciona a 110 voltios, pero *para adaptarlo al voltaje nacional, se le agregó un cordón resistivo cubierto de un tejido de hilo*.
> 220 V.C.A./C.C. 50/60 C/S. 50W.


Dosme... En ningún momento dije que no existiera el cable que mencionaste. Dije que nunca lo había visto y la explicación es simple: en este país no se vendieron electrodomésticos para 220VAC debido a que, nuestra red eléctrica doméstica, hasta el sol de hoy, es de 120VAC. Solo algunos aparatos como cocinas eléctricas, secadoras de ropa y alguno que otro calentador de agua, vienen para 220VAC.
En el link que me pasaste pude ver el motivo de ese cable que, como dice en el anuncio, fue colocado, en Chile, en ese caso, para adaptarlo a la red eléctrica chilena, amen que a la de algún otro país, como es el caso de Argentina, donde utilizan esa tensión de red.





SSTC dijo:


> ... la radio es de 110Vzc/60Hz las valvulas la venden y tienen los filamentos como dijeron arriba todos en serie... *un consejo no uses un foco usa un transformador de 220/110*



OJO: La inserción de una lámpara en serie con el aparato no es para reducir la tensión de la red. Supongo que una radio vendida en España, donde también se utilizan 220VAC, podría ya estar configurada ésta para esa red. Sin embargo, allá también se utilizan 125VAC y la radio podría funcionar bien a esa tensión.
La lámpara se coloca en serie por si acaso algo está en corto dentro de la misma, en cuyo caso, ésta quedaría encendida de continuo, sin causar inconvenientes mayores.

*Lo que sí te sugiero es que la pruebes primero con 125VAC.*

Saludos:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> la explicación es simple: en este país no se vendieron electrodomésticos para 220VAC debido a que, nuestra red eléctrica doméstica, hasta el sol de hoy, es de 120VAC. Solo algunos aparatos como cocinas eléctricas, secadoras de ropa y alguno que otro calentador de agua, vienen para 220VAC.
> En el link que me pasaste pude ver el motivo de ese cable que, como dice en el anuncio, fue colocado, en Chile, en ese caso, para adaptarlo a la red eléctrica chilena, amen que a la de algún otro país, como es el caso de Argentina, donde utilizan esa tensión de red.



pero si vamos al caso de la red electrica de cada region. En mi ciudad a 200Km de capital federal (Argentina) en los años 20 la linea(hasta medios los años 70) era de 220Vcc si como lo vez eran dinamos de 220 y despues con la llegada de los productos la lineas empezaron a llegar de mar del plata 65Km 220Vac por lo que las primera radio capillas que hay a patadas en Balcarce son directa a line asi restificadoras apena una R para las valvulas y el parlante era de iman electrico si como lo ves la señal venia de transfrmador A de impedancia y la bobina del iman de los filamentos cuando llego la linea 220 se empezaron a vender fuentes adaptadoras...



mcrven  sabes nada...


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 8, 2012)

En España hace muchos años era 120v lo usado, por eso si la radio es vieja no se puede saber con seguridad. Actualmente es de 220v


----------



## mcrven (Feb 8, 2012)

cansi22 dijo:


> En España hace muchos años era 120v lo usado, por eso si la radio es vieja no se puede saber con seguridad. Actualmente es de 220v



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_suministro_eléctrico

En la página de ese enlace nos refieren a un gráfico que muestra las características actuales del sistema de suministro en España, desde la generación hasta el usuario final. Este puede recibir el suministro a 125 VAC y/o 220 VAC (No lo digo yo, lo dice Red Electrica de España).

En el caso de una radio construida para 110/120 VAC, no habría ningún problema en alimentarla con 125 VAC. Si el aparato fue modificado para 220VAC y se le conectase a 125 VAC, podría ser que funcione, desde luego no bien pero, lo que si es cierto es que no se quemaría nada. Los filamentos de las válvulas apenas se podrían ver encendidos con algo de oscuridad pero sí calentarían algo.

En fin, Odisea123,a chequear y hacer pruebas de menor a mayor riesgo.

Saludos:



SSTC dijo:


> ... mcrven  sabes nada...



En eso tenés razón pibe... Yo de argentinos no se nada.


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 8, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_suministro_eléctrico
> 
> En la página de ese enlace nos refieren a un gráfico que muestra las características actuales del sistema de suministro en España, desde la generación hasta el usuario final. Este puede recibir el suministro a 125 VAC y/o 220 VAC (No lo digo yo, lo dice Red Electrica de España).
> 
> ...


No te digo que no lleves razón, puesto que la información la has sacado del grafico, pero en 16 años de vida no conozco ningun lugar de España con 125v.

En el trastero tengo una nevera (heladera lo llaman ustedes creo) que funciona a 125v, con un autotransformador. Tendra unos 35 años.

Actualmente en España esta monofásico a 220-230 v y trifásico 380-400v


----------



## mcrven (Feb 8, 2012)

cansi22 dijo:


> Actualmente en España esta monofásico a 220-230 v y trifásico 380-400v



También deberían tener 3~220VAC. Los motores de procedencia europea vienen para Delta 220V, Estrella 380V.

En Venezuela tenemos la básica mono a 120VAC (nominal), mono 2 X 120VAC y/o 240V y 3 fases a 240VAC. En adelante 3~440VAC, 550VAC y más, pero ya es para la industria.

En hogares se utiliza mayormente la 2 X 120, pues con ello se tiene la opción de conectar equipos para 220VAC a la línea de 240VAC (Nominal ya que nunca alcanza ese nivel).

Es posible que para suministrar la 2 X 125VAC, en Europa, se requiera de un tercer cable conectado al neutro de la empresa y que, el costo de este sea oneroso, o que, después de todo innecesario.

Vamos a esperar que Odisea123 nos comente sus resultados y esperemos que pronto pueda disfrutar de su radio a válvulas.

Saludos:


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> ........Dosme... Durante unos 20 años estuve reparando radios de ese tipo. Jamás vi cables resistivos en ellas. Era más común encontrarse con Rs limitadoras como mencionó Eduardo.....



Yo sí 

También conocía a una Sra. que se quedó electrificada al querer conectar la radio al toma.

Después de un tiempo el cable comenzaba a despellejarse y la resistencia se hacia visible y *"Tocable"*


----------



## elgriego (Feb 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te falta la opción del cable resistencia , parecido exteriormente al cable de plancha que reemplazaba a esa resistencia


Hola colega ,yo lo conoci ,yo lo conoci ,que tiempos aquellos de cables resistivos y parlantes electrodinamicos.







SSTC dijo:


> pero si vamos al caso de la red electrica de cada region. En mi ciudad a 200Km de capital federal (Argentina) en los años 20 la linea(hasta medios los años 70) era de 220Vcc si como lo vez eran dinamos de 220 y despues con la llegada de los productos la lineas empezaron a llegar de mar del plata 65Km 220Vac por lo que las primera radio capillas que hay a patadas en Balcarce son directa a line asi restificadoras apena una R para las valvulas y el parlante era de iman electrico si como lo ves la señal venia de transfrmador A de impedancia y la bobina del iman de los filamentos cuando llego la linea 220 se empezaron a vender fuentes adaptadoras...
> 
> 
> 
> mcrven  sabes nada...



Hola colega y vecino de la pcia ,Mas o menos por esas epocas que ud menciona ,por aqui tambien teniamos lineas de continua ,eran las pertenecientes a la cooperativa de electricidad,y segun cuentan algunos ,viejos radioarmadores, en la antiguedad,los conbinados y radios de la epoca que existian en la ciudad Feliz ,venian con los enchufes marcados(Polarizados),Ya que si los conectaban al reves terrible explosion jaja ,Por supuesto que ya para los 60 la mayoria de la ciudad y parte de la zona se alimentaban con alterna ,proporcionada por A.y.E a traves de  la central termoelectrica 9 de Julio.

Saludos.


----------



## Odisea123 (Feb 9, 2012)

Aquí incluyo algunas imágenes que he tomado para que os hagáis una idea. 
Efectivamente parece que el cable de corriente alterna es similar al de una plancha, por lo que deduzco que tal y como decíais vosotros sea un cable resistivo con los filamentos de las lámparas en serie para 120 ó 125 voltios.

Infinitas gracias por vuestra información.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2012)

Odisea123 dijo:


> Aquí incluyo algunas imágenes que he tomado para que os hagáis una idea.
> Efectivamente parece que el cable de corriente alterna es similar al de una plancha, por lo que deduzco que tal y como decíais vosotros sea un cable resistivo con los filamentos de las lámparas en serie para 120 ó 125 voltios.
> 
> Infinitas gracias por vuestra información.



Extraño caso...
Válvulas americanas (Tienen sustitutos europeos posiblemente), Trafos de FI europeos, resistencias europeas, varios capacitores de fabricación europea también y conectores tipo europeo. En fin, trata de saber la marca.

Para saber si el cable es resistivo utiliza el multímetro. Mides cada cable en escala de Ohms bajos. debería medir unos 350 Ω. Si no es resistivo medirá cerca de 0 Ω.

Saludos:

P.D.: Estuve mirando en RadioMuseum. El 50L6 es de filamento 50V @ 0.15A, así que todas las válvulas deben ser de 0.15A en el filamento.
Por consiguiente, la R deberá asumir los 100V restantes, igualmente a 0,15A. Así resultará que la R sería de 100VAC / 0.15A = 666,6 Ω. Cada cable debería medir 330~340 Ω.
Se podría remplazar el cable por uno común pero, habría que poner una R en su lugar. Claro está que de alguna manera hay que establecer el consumo total del aparato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2012)

Primero de todo  ¡ Hermosa Radio che ! 

Cuanto más miro ese cable más me parece que es cable resistencia ¿ lo mediste ya ?



Ver el archivo adjunto 67079

 Saludos !


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero de todo  ¡ Hermosa Radio che !
> 
> Cuanto más miro ese cable más me parece que es cable resistencia ¿ lo mediste ya ?
> 
> ...



Por el tipo de toma se puede deducir que es para 220VAC, así que, el conjunto cable/toma indicaría que es para esa tensión.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero de todo  ¡ Hermosa Radio che !
> 
> Cuanto más miro ese cable más me parece que es cable resistencia ¿ lo mediste ya ?
> 
> ...




La verdad hermosa radio, como tu dices DOSMETROS  me parece que es el cordor con cable resistivo... en vez de usar el tranformador 220 a 100 usa el cable (solo es cuestion de que lo mida) tengo una similar, pero americana y viene con transformador de 220 a 100...

con respeto a un amigo de FORO que pregunto, si todas la valvulas son de 150mA todas tienen filamento de 12,6V a diferencia de la 50L6 que es de 50V
al final de la pagina su clasica aplicacion...

http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=50L6GT

Cordial saludo


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 11, 2012)

La suma de los filamentos de las válvulas te da 121 V. Medí primero el cable como te dijeron y si encontrás tres cables dentro, medí uno por uno. Si todos te dan cero ohms, es seguro para 120. Si alguno te dá unos 300, entonces conectala nomás a 220 pero por precaución, que no tenga algún cortocircuito interno, ponele en serie una lámpara de 60 o 100 W.
Las radios con cable resistencia las llamábamos aquí en Argentina radio de dos corrientes, porque andaban igual en alterna que en continua.
Si determinás que es de 120 probala con el transformador de tu heladera que decis que te da 110.Pero siempre, para la primera prueba, con una lámpara en serie.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Feb 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> La verdad hermosa radio, como tu dices DOSMETROS  me parece que es el cordor con cable resistivo... en vez de usar el tranformador 220 a 100 usa el cable (solo es cuestion de que lo mida) tengo una similar, pero americana y viene con transformador de 220 a 100...
> 
> con respeto a un amigo de FORO que pregunto, *si todas la valvulas son de 150mA todas tienen filamento de 12,6V a diferencia de la 50L6 que es de 50V*
> al final de la pagina su clasica aplicacion...
> ...



Esa radio tiene 5 válvulas, 3 son de 12,6V, una de 50V y una de 35V. Eso da en suma 122.8V.
La norma para conectar dispositivos en serie, como filamentos, bombillos, etc. y que funcionen correctamente a sus respectivas tensiones dice que deben ser todos de la misma corriente.
Por eso, si uno indica que funciona a 150 mA, los demás también deben ser de 150 mA. De otra forma, si uno es de una corriente menor en la serie se quema irremediablemente y, si es de una corriente superior, no logra encenderse pero sí, somete al resto de la serie a una corriente excesiva lo cual haría que los demás elementos de la serie sea los que se quemen a la larga.

Para ejemplo te sugiero que veas las luces de los arbolitos de navidad.

Saludos:

P.D.: Le agrego un link en el cual se explica el funcionamiento de una radio similar, esperando que el idioma ingles no sea de impedimento, si lo fuese. abran el link con un traductor.

http://www.angelfire.com/electronic/funwithtubes/AA5-1.html


----------



## AZ81 (Feb 12, 2012)

Es una radio española universal que se decía antes, pues funcionaban a 110 en continua y a 125V en alterna. El cable no es resistivo es un vulgar cable de hilo de cobre recubierto de una cubierta de algodón, como el de las planchas. Y como bien explican la intensidad de filamentos es 0,15 A.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 12, 2012)

AZ81 dijo:


> Es una radio española universal que se decía antes, pues funcionaban a 110 en continua y a 125V en alterna. El cable no es resistivo es un vulgar cable de hilo de cobre recubierto de una cubierta de algodón, como el de las planchas. Y como bien explican la intensidad de filamentos es 0,15 A.



El diseño es un clásico AA5 como mencionan en angelfire, y el diagrama es común. Puede ser útil como referencia para reparación.

Debido a la sospecha de que pudiese ser para 125VAC, le comenté a Odisea123 que la probara primeramente con esa tensión, bombillo en serie y todo y, si iba bien así pues... ALELUYA.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> ...Debido a la sospecha de que pudiese ser para 125VAC, le comenté a Odisea123 que la probara primeramente con esa tensión, bombillo en serie y todo y, si iba bien así pues... ALELUYA.


En este caso, no me convence la lámpara en serie. 
Tendría que buscarse primero lámparas de diferentes potencias e ir probando de menor a mayor. Nada más que "por las dudas", porque el filamento en frío de una lampara comun tiene ~10 veces menor resistencia que en caliente. Si "por no tener otra" le pone una de mayor potencia corre riesgo de de pasarse en tensión y cortar un filamento, que sería una lástima.

Yo diría que si no tiene, busque pedir prestado un autotrafo de 220/110 o compre uno, que al fin y al cabo es un autotrafo de m* (con 50VA le sobra).  
Y si después de la prueba termina resultando la radio *ya estaba reformada a 220* que lo use para trabar la puerta, la eléctrónica no es para ratones!


----------



## mcrven (Feb 12, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y si después de la prueba termina resultando la radio *ya estaba reformada a 220* que lo use para trabar la puerta, la eléctrónica no es para ratones!



La idea, Eduardo, es *conectar la radio a 125V*, no a 220V. Y, a 125V, ponerle lámpara en serie por si hubiese un corto.

*En ningún caso se utilizaría la lámpara para reducir de 220V a 125V.*

Ahora, cómo reducir la tensión a 125V no se. Eso podría ser con un trafo como ya se ha señalado pues, parece ser que, en España, en la actualidad, no se puede disponer del suministro a 125VAC a pesar de que eso indica Red Eléctrica de España.

En fin esperaremos a ver qué nos cuenta Odisea123.

Saludos:


----------



## capitanp (Feb 13, 2012)

NO se si no vi bien pero el enchufe tiene como marcada la polaridad


Ver el archivo adjunto 67080


----------



## AZ81 (Feb 13, 2012)

El tener marcada la polaridad era porque había zonas rurales en España que la tensión era a 110V y esta era en continua y si se conectaba mal a la corriente, esta al estar la tensión polarizada no te funcionaba la radio. Como buena universal, tiene conectado el chasis a la tensión de red "POR LO TANTO PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCIÓN" es conveniente para repararlas tener un transformador separador de la corriente para minimizar el peligro de electrocución. que en España se pueden conseguir (yo conozco una dirección que te los hace por un precio módico y con pantalla electrostática) por unos 30€.


----------

